# need help with touareg reverse camera



## VW Racer (Jul 14, 2002)

I had just install a oem rear view camera into my touareg everything is wire right but it doesn't show the picture when shift into reverse. I got a friend with the same car and I took his nav and control unit to plug into my wiring and it works. But when I switch back to my own set up vag-com show that there's no response from the control unit. I know for a fact that the wiring is good cause my friend's system work on my car and I know that the control unit is good cause I just got it brand new from the dealer. What kind of problem will it be?? please help


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: need help with touareg reverse camera (VW Racer)*

Hard to tell you anything without seeing some real data. A good start is usually a complete Auto-Scan or at least some more info about the car like the model year. Is your friends car exactly the same equipment? Are your parts 100% identical to those of your buddy (exactly same part numbers, coding etc.)? I'm explicitly asking since it's hard to imagine that they are.


----------



## VW Racer (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: need help with touareg reverse camera (Theresias)*

both of the touareg is a 06. part number on the rear camera control unit is the same. the funny thing is with both his nav and control unit plug in , they work perfectly fine but replace the control unit with a new one that I just brought from the dealer, it doesn't work at all even with the VAG-COM , it can't find the control unit at all. It doesn't even let me do any of the codeing since it can't located the control unit.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: need help with touareg reverse camera (VW Racer)*

Again, even though we are willing to help you there are not enough details here to do anything else than guessing. I understood that you can not access the backup camera module, but there is still a reason why would like to see a scan since it might give us details about the surrounding modules.
If the new module you bought does not work in your buddys car we have to assume it's either faulty or the module is simply incompatible. You stated that the part numbers are the same, but you didn't explicitly state some part numbers maybe you should start with giving us the one of the module you bought from the dealer.


----------



## VW Racer (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: need help with touareg reverse camera (Theresias)*

Here's the part number for the control unit.
7L6 907 441 C
At first , I thought that the control unit is faulty but I had try it on a 08 touareg with oem nav and rear view camera. After I replace the control unit with the brand new one, the camera does not work but the VAG-COM did find the control unit on the 08. I am very new to the VAG-COM, that's why there's may be lack on infomation on the post.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: need help with touareg reverse camera (VW Racer)*

Blind guess before I tell you whats up. Your buddys control module part number (which does work in your car) is 7L6-907-441, right?
This is not really a VAG-COM issue, but instead you simply bought the wrong part. 7L6-907-441-B/C are for the 7L6 (Touareg Facelift) while 7L6-907-441 is for the 7LA (Touareg pre-Facelift), due to changes in the databus network and similar things the new 7L6-907-441-C is simply not compatible to your "old" Touareg (7LA).
P.S.: This is why we had asked for detailed information in the first place, if you had given us some actual numbers and details to work with this would have been easier to solve.










_Modified by Theresias at 6:32 AM 4-13-2008_


----------



## VW Racer (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: need help with touareg reverse camera (Theresias)*

I will double check tomorrow and make sure that's the problem, maybe I have miss the 7L6 and the 7LA part , I will double check , I really hope that's the problem.


----------



## tytek (May 14, 2005)

*Re: need help with touareg reverse camera (VW Racer)*

I know that it has been a year since, but are there any updates on this? 
Is the C at the end of the part number the only difference? 
Did you ever get it to work?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: need help with touareg reverse camera (tytek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tytek* »_I know that it has been a year since, but are there any updates on this? 
Is the C at the end of the part number the only difference? 
Did you ever get it to work? 
 I don't know for sure, but going by what Sebastian said about the part numbers not being right I would guess he had the wrong one. Probably took it back and got the correct one and never bothered to report back the info.


----------



## DoubleDutch (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: need help with touareg reverse camera (Yeti35)*

Hi guys, do you know what video format the control unit puts out? RCA video or a proprietary format? I want to replace my OEM satnav head unit with an aftermarket one, but want to keep the OEM rear view camera functionality.
I have a 06 Treg V6 (satnav, air susp, park assist, etc)
Thanks!


----------



## VladCuletu (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello guys!

I am new to this forum and please excuse my possible rules-breaking I might commit....

I have a similar problem with my RVC System :

1. I own a Touareg 2 V6 3.0 TDI (manufactured 2007 - "facelift" version) with CanBUS 2.0
2. I had an RNS2-DVD factory installed previously , now I replaced it with a RNS 510
Everything works like a charm : Steering Wheel controls , Main Board display is synched with the RNS 510 unit , everything went smoothly from the start , EXCEPT the RVC system!
3. The first main issue why the RVC was not working was the connection slot on the RNS 510 which is different than the previous RNS2-DVD version , so I purchased the appropriate connectors and cables from Kufatec GmbH : http://www.kufatec.de/shop/product_info.php/info/p911_Rear-View-Camera---Harness---VW-Touareg.html
4. After installing the new harness , everything seemed ok : connected one end to the RNS 510 (perfect fit) , the other end to the RVC Controller (perfect fit) as well as another smaller cable between the RVC Controller and the OEM Camera (also perfect fit)

Even so , the RVC system is not working at all , furthermore I get an error message on VAGCOM something like RNS2 system not compatible with the Camera....which is a nonsense since I do not have RNS2 anymore and , even so , previously the RVC system worked like a charm!
My RVC Controller is 7L6 907 441C!

What is the difference between 7L6 907 441C and 7L6 907 441B ? Is it possible that I have to buy 7L6 907 441B controller in order to make it work?

Thanks in advance for your support!


----------



## klitkongen (Jul 13, 2010)

VladCuletu said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I am new to this forum and please excuse my possible rules-breaking I might commit....
> 
> ...


I just replaced in 08 V10, and I had to replace the backup controller module (i tested with C prior and not working) I put in "B" vag commmed with codes from "c" module, and it worked.

I only replaced the 18 pin plug with the 26 pin plug housing, re pinned, no need for replacing the harness.


----------

